# I net



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Currently getting ready to sit for my I-Net ...anyone have some good resources??


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

*Feeling blonde*

What is I-net?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

www.certifyexpress.com

www.brainbuzz.com I think is another.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Der

http://www.comptia.com

http://www.comptia.com/certification/inetplus/index.htm

and then

http://www.comptia.com/certification/securityplus/index.htm

the basics...makes MCSE tests easier... IMO

Danrak...besides the basics...Crmsession is now charging for Cramsessions in printable PDF format....

Thanks though


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Doonz said:


> *Danrak...besides the basics...Crmsession is now charging for Cramsessions in printable PDF format....
> 
> Thanks though *


Sorry didn't know. I'll have to check around for some other sites. Are you looking for brain dumps or practice tests?


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

a little of everything....

Have a book, Online by knowlegenet, and Boson practice tests

sitting on the 15th...unless I get cold feet and push it back....simple test but not into wasting $125 so I am not going to sit unless I know the material cold...


----------

